

An example of a GA using Clojure - icey
http://github.com/yogthos/Clojure-Genetic-Algorithm-Example

======
icey
If you just want to get to the nougat-filled center:

[http://github.com/yogthos/Clojure-Genetic-Algorithm-
Example/...](http://github.com/yogthos/Clojure-Genetic-Algorithm-
Example/blob/master/src/ga/main.clj)

